# Using an apple peeler/corer AND a manual peeler together



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Last year I did a post about this, and decided to put up the main pics from it again, as some of you really liked the idea but may have forgotten. It seems some folks have apples coming in.

DH had been frustrated with the peeler/corer because if the apple was not really round, it would not peel the entire thing. His solution was, use a manual peeler and hold that onto the apple, while turning it! Works great.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I posted "where are the pics", THEN they loaded. Slow dial-up, sorry.

That' a great idea. Need to automate that!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's a better solution:
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...with-Vacuum-Base/1011917925?_requestid=157040
Same basic machine but with a built in peeler. The vacuum base holds it very well. Cores peels and slices all in one pass. 
Had mine for 15 years and still goin' strong. You can back off the peeler if you just want to core for applesauce. Works on potatoes too but I always do them by hand.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Osiris, is this machine different in some significant way from the one we are using? Ours does peel/core/slice all in one pass. DH's point was that it doesn't peel effectively, leaving spots and sections not peeled unless the apple is really round.

I remember when I did the original post on this, others were having the same problem.

By holding the manual peeler against the apple while you turn it, you have complete control.

Here's a pic of what we have:

http://www.bing.com/shopping/progre...ogressive apple peeler corer slicer&FORM=HURE


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahhhhh, gotcha! Same machine essentially. Same peeler too. Couldn't see it in the photo. I didn't see the original post and not sure if you tried it, but I recall a bit of a problem when I first got it. I adjusted the peeler depth out more. It cuts a bit deeper, but it eliminated most of my problems. I'll still get some spots if, like you said, the apple has some crazy divets in it. But I take those out with a knife. The peeler depth adjustment worked pretty good for me. When I'm freezing for applesauce, I leave the skins on anyway. 

Although, I do have one of those hand-held peelers too. I might try that this season.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I just use the hand peeler. By the time I get the apple on the apple peeler I could have finshed peeling the apple and started on another.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

DD gave me an apple peeler from Bed Bath & Beyond, as we always have so many pears. It does core and peel wonky since pears are not always round, but it's still sooo much easier. DH puts the pear on, turns the crank and I pull the pear and core off. While he's getting the next pear put on, I touch up the peeling and core where it didn't do a perfect job. I loaned it to a friend to use and she thought it was the best thing since sliced bread. She said she was going to buy one for herself. I wish I had access to canning apples so I could try it on them.


----------

